# Trying again



## forgetmenot (Sep 25, 2013)

so i  am going for a job interview tomorrow  dam eh   been over 30 yrs since i went for one of these

just to give flu shots for two months very little stress for me  just   anxiety  over  triggering aspects  
figure  if i cannot  do this  position then i know it will be time to  walk away from whom i became

but  i hope   i can  keep control  be professional  and i hope i can pull this one off  eye contact dam
breath in box t  said  

   i will tell them my skills     my weakness  anxiety in new position just at start 
strengths  is  i am very organized  very punctual  very dependable  and i am a professional 
i have been told i give a  good injection 

what do they want really  confidence  someone that can work independently probably 

  it will give me opportunity to keep busy not dwell on thoughts that plague my mind all day  

wish me luck


----------



## rdw (Sep 25, 2013)

Good luck!,


----------



## GDPR (Sep 25, 2013)

Good luck forgetmenot.

I'm sure you will do fine though!


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 26, 2013)

wow im up so early today reading and rereading things   wow  i don't know  keep wanting to back out of this  even if i make the interview   then there is the job to do  can i do this  be in public eye again   i guess there is  only way to find out right


dam anxiety dam it  go away


----------



## gooblax (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck forgetmenot!  All the best for your interview. Just take it one step at a time - focus on the interview and get through that before thinking about all the other stuff.


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 26, 2013)

sitting here  waiting ready 2 hours before my appt oh god   first time i put earring in and necklace  for a long time now   i think i will leave soon appt not till 11am  but god  
will go and sit and read more  find a parking spot    i don't know   this is so hard yet it should not be  i  just have to be me  that all be me  and if they don't want me then that is ok too     I just want to give it one more try before i walk away    ihope i am just dealing with the elderly clients  not the whole public in general

---------- Post Merged at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:05 AM ----------

got there an hour early lol  but did not go in to the very last minute   anyways it was a very informal interview  just stated that i had years of experiance  and they were interested in me  but had to do a police check first   so after  alot of running around abt that  i will pick it up next friday   and drop it off to them   it is public people i will be dealing with  me being low end of seniority list  will get last choice of clinic to go to     only for 2 mths  but they already asked if i would be interested in further clinics  
first i have to see if i can do this  one or not  will get 4 hours orientation  then i am on my own after that   will get email with papers later to sign    
one step is over  now just waiting i guess

---------- Post Merged at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 01:55 PM ----------

i am so dizzy so sick tonight don't know if it is release of tension anxiety or what but god i am tired


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 27, 2013)

Good for you, hun!  Ya did it!  Yaaaay!!!

♥


----------

